# Download überprüfung...



## tomovic (17. Okt 2018)

hallo,
ich gebe einer Person x einen link.
meinserver.de/zugriff.php?earswwTEGSSDFGBAERG
Den klickt er an. Dann soll eine Datei kommen wie z.b. archiv123.zip "speichern unter".

Jetzt der springe Punkt, auf dem Server soll protokolliert werden, ob der Download bei 56 % ist oder abgebrochen oder bei 100% ist.

Ich erwarte keine Fix und Fertig Lösung, eine Richtung wäre echt super. Ich programmiere schon 20 Jahre, aber dafür habe ich keinen Ansatzpunkt.


----------



## mihe7 (17. Okt 2018)

PHP oder Java?


----------



## Xyz1 (17. Okt 2018)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> PHP oder Java


Wahrscheinlich PHP, mihe


----------



## mihe7 (17. Okt 2018)

Beitrag unter "Java - Programmierung", dann aber ein .php-Link... 

Im Prinzip ist es eigentlich auch egal: man streamt die Datei, merkt sich wie viel man schon rausgeschrieben hat und tada...


----------



## stg (19. Okt 2018)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Beitrag unter "Java - Programmierung", dann aber ein .php-Link...




```
<servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>*.php</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>
```


----------



## mihe7 (19. Okt 2018)

@stg deswegen


mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> PHP oder Java?


----------



## tomovic (22. Okt 2018)

thx für eure Antworten, php oder java, vom Prinzip egal 
ich will nur jemand den link in die Hand drücken und Server soll es protokollieren wie weit der download ist.
@stq
<servlet-mapping> <--- sorry, aber ich sehe grade nur Wald.

Bei anderen Firmen kann man einen upload machen z.b. Bilder/Videos. Da sieht man eine Prozentanzeige, wie mach die das? Vielleicht könnte ich da ansetzen.


----------



## mihe7 (22. Okt 2018)

Was @stg (nicht stq) meinte war, dass die Endung .php nichts darüber aussagt, ob im Hintergrund nicht doch Java läuft. 



tomovic hat gesagt.:


> und Server soll es protokollieren wie weit der download ist.


Wie das funktioniert, habe ich doch geschrieben: Dein Endpoint liest die angefragte Datei stückweise ein und schickt die Daten als Antwort zum Client. Damit weißt Du zu jedem Zeitpunkt, wie viel Daten du an den Client geschickt hast.

BTW: wenn Dir Log-Dateien von Webservern reichen, kannst Du diese in der Regel entsprechend konfigurieren...


----------



## Flown (22. Okt 2018)

Wie stellst du denn deine Files bereit? Wie sieht das Servlet aus? Oder was nutzt du?


----------



## Xyz1 (22. Okt 2018)

tomovic hat gesagt.:


> php oder java, vom Prinzip egal


Nö! Java = Hilfe, php = keine Hilfe.


----------

